# How to rough cut without a mill?



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a smallish oak tree that a guy gave me, it's in two pcs about 10 ft long each. The largest base is about 11" in diameter, but quickly tapers to 8 inches, then to about 6 inches out at ten feet. The other starts at 6 inches and goes down from there. So probably only the larger one is of much value. I called a guy local to me that has a mill, but wants $60 minimum to cut this thing up. I doubt I have $60 of lumber here so am trying to do this on the cheap, really just to see if I can get anything usable out of it. So, having said all of that, how can I go about getting this thing into some usable 4/4 pcs on my own? I don't have a chainsaw, but have most other woodworking equipment, hand tools, etc. Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a bandsaw?
Tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Any knots? Do you have an axe, a maul and some wooden wedges?


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Chris, before you proceed much further it would be a good idea to count the growth rings on the ends of the log.

For the first five to fifteen years of growth, the cells in oak are referred to as "juvenile wood", and then tend to move, shrink and check a lot after milling.

If you only have 20 or so years of growth on your logs, it would be best if you used them for firewood.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like about 10 growth rings/years, so not worth fooling with then?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

scsmith42 said:


> Chris, before you proceed much further it would be a good idea to count the growth rings on the ends of the log.
> 
> For the first five to fifteen years of growth, the cells in oak are referred to as "juvenile wood", and then tend to move, shrink and check a lot after milling.
> 
> If you only have 20 or so years of growth on your logs, it would be best if you used them for firewood.


I have never herd that before. It makes sence. With that small of a log, you won't get much wood. Figure in the amount of sap wood, the pith and losin the ends of the board from checking when it dries, it seems to me like it isn't worth the frustration. I hate to waste wood and logs like that but the only worth so much.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

You could try some turning blanks. Sometimes wood movement actually enhances a piece that's been turned. I can't say for sure if that will happen in your piece or not, but I've seen some very nice turned items that have had some movement when drying. Sapwood can also enhance a turned piece. Some of the nicest pieces I've seen are walnut with some sapwood still in it. Try a piece and see what happens. You may like it.

A handsaw may be large enough to make the cuts you need. That 11" section may require excessive amounts of elbow grease, but you've got plenty of that right? You could try a limbsaw for those larger sections too. It'll leave a rougher cut, but will cut quicker and will require less grease.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> Looks like about 10 growth rings/years, so not worth fooling with then?


 
The wood would probably not be very stable. For as much work as you're looking at, better to source some larger diameter logs.

You may be able to pick some up for free from a local tree service company.


----------

